# No comment



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

‫????? ?? ????? ???‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

whats this? they are trying to encouraging the next generation of army recruits? I hate the image of a child holding a weapon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can anyone make out the badge on the school uniforms?


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> whats this? they are trying to encouraging the next generation of army recruits? I hate the image of a child holding a weapon


This reminds me of the Cadet Corps at practically every British Public School - complete with uniforms, guns, etc...

Do you think that there's a connection?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> This reminds me of the Cadet Corps at practically every British Public School - complete with uniforms, guns, etc...
> 
> Do you think that there's a connection?




My daughter was in the Cadet Corps.. no guns at her school.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter was in the Cadet Corps.. no guns at her school.


There were guns in my Cadet Corps, but no girls...


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

NIS, Nermein Ismail language school (via yellow pages).
At the end, they wrote that the weapons used were not real, and that they were specially designed for this video. 

I think it's kind of appreciation for the army, that's all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Milouk84 said:


> NIS, Nermein Ismail language school (via yellow pages).
> At the end, they wrote that the weapons used were not real, and that they were specially designed for this video.
> 
> I think it's kind of appreciation for the army, that's all.




I think it is more like propaganda for the army.

Did the children have any choice?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Musical said:


> There were guns in my Cadet Corps, but no girls...


 There were no guns or girls in the cadet corps at my high school, would have been nice if there were girls...


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think it is more like propaganda for the army.
> 
> Did the children have any choice?


I don't think they had any choice, you are right. 

There are no rules for videography, no approval needed to videotape the kids other than the school's approval, the same thing with using the kids pictures on the websites. 

I think the school got a good amount of money though, and enough advertisement for another couple of years.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The weapons may be pretend guns but at 1:10 a child lies down on the ground under a moving army vehicle which is VERY real. What were they thinking


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Milouk84 said:


> I don't think they had any choice, you are right.
> 
> There are no rules for videography, no approval needed to videotape the kids other than the school's approval, the same thing with using the kids pictures on the websites.
> 
> I think the school got a good amount of money though, and enough advertisement for another couple of years.




It's the sort of advert that would put me off putting any child of mine in a school.

IMO this is nothing but propaganda from the army.

Ask yourself why they didn't use a state school?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My CCF (Combined Cadet Force) certainly had guns 

I shot with:-

.22 live and air, 
.303 rifles (Marksman of the Year), 
SMG (Sub machine gun)
9mm Browing Pistol
GPMG (General Purpose Machine Gun)
SLR (Self Loading Rifle) 
and a 105mm Field Gun.

I learnt respect for the power and learnt how to treat them carefully.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Cadet Corps in the Uk is voluntary and a great organisation for teenagers.
It is not an advert extolling the virtues of the armed forces in the UK.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Cadet Corps in the Uk is voluntary and a great organisation for teenagers.
> It is not an advert extolling the virtues of the armed forces in the UK.


It certainly was when I was a member... I'm not naive enough to believe it's changed from it's purpose of encouraging young people to join the British Armed Forces when they are old enough.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> It certainly was when I was a member... I'm not naive enough to believe it's changed from it's purpose of encouraging young people to join the British Armed Forces when they are old enough.



It's voluntary.





My point is the children in the video have in my opinion been used by the army to sing their praises to the world. I wonder how many of those children volunteered for the video/


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's voluntary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused... is your point that the children in the video were made to appear against their will? By who? The Army? Or the school? Please clarify.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> I'm confused... is your point that the children in the video were made to appear against their will? By who? The Army? Or the school? Please clarify.



I am questioning why and by whom the video was commissioned..


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am questioning why and by whom the video was commissioned..


I see... I wish you the best of luck in finding the answer to your questions.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> My point is the children in the video have in my opinion been used by the army to sing their praises to the world. I wonder how many of those children volunteered for the video/



Oh come on people, this is Egypt after all, if you asked any young boys if they wanted to dress up like a soldier and run around with (toy) guns, how many would refuse I wonder!!!! Have you never seen the youngsters running around the streets with their guns playing? This isn't the UK where due to health and safety, concerns of security and political correctness have taken away the pleasure of the young children who are no longer able to play "cowboys and indians' or "soldiers and army' anymore.
As for the children in the school.... saluting the flag, singing the national flag and practising patriotism is an everyday part of their school life, in my opinion far better to teach them to love their country than to be teaching them to hate the police and f*** the army which is being instructed in some schools!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> Oh come on people, this is Egypt after all, if you asked any young boys if they wanted to dress up like a soldier and run around with (toy) guns, how many would refuse I wonder!!!! Have you never seen the youngsters running around the streets with their guns playing? This isn't the UK where due to health and safety, concerns of security and political correctness have taken away the pleasure of the young children who are no longer able to play "cowboys and indians' or "soldiers and army' anymore.
> As for the children in the school.... saluting the flag, singing the national flag and practising patriotism is an everyday part of their school life, in my opinion far better to teach them to love their country than to be teaching them to hate the police and f*** the army which is being instructed in some schools!!!!




Of course it is ok if that is what they want to do.
You shouldn't have to teach anyone to love their country.

Who suggested it? Why was the army involved?
Who picked up the cost of the production?


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course it is ok if that is what they want to do.
> You shouldn't have to teach anyone to love their country.
> 
> Who suggested it? Why was the army involved?
> Who picked up the cost of the production?




How do kids learn to love their country if you don't teach them how?,are they just supposed to "get it", if thats the case how do children learn anything if they're not taught?

Who suggested it etc??? 

Who cares??!! Bigger issues around at the moment than some pop video.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

marimar said:


> Who suggested it etc???
> 
> Who cares??!! Bigger issues around at the moment than some pop video.


Agreed - well said!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marimar said:


> , in my opinion far better to teach them to love their country than to be teaching them to hate the police and f*** the army which is being instructed in some schools!!!!


Really? which schools are doing this?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree that children are being used in this video, although obviously not against their will. I presume most egyptian kids would happily voluteer to appear in the film, And i suspect thAt the poor child that laid under a moving army vehicle is regarded as a hero by a his peers, fAmily and "educAtors".

nevertheless, lets not forget that children are being used for their propaganda purposes. Whether it is their will or not is irrelevant. After all they are the weakest, most persuasive and vulnerable members of society and often they cant tell right from wrong. The fact that they are also holding weapons its simply a question of utter bad taste. The fact theat they are driving a car over one its nothing short of criminal.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I agree that children are being used in this video, although obviously not against their will. I presume most egyptian kids would happily voluteer to appear in the film, And i suspect thAt the poor child that laid under a moving army vehicle is regarded as a hero by a his peers, fAmily and "educAtors".
> 
> nevertheless, lets not forget that children are being used for their propaganda purposes. Whether it is their will or not is irrelevant. After all they are the weakest, most persuasive and vulnerable members of society and often they cant tell right from wrong. The fact that they are also holding weapons its simply a question of utter bad taste. The fact theat they are driving a car over one its nothing short of criminal.


Amen! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

IMHO, there's a production company and they didn't produce this video to donate the profit to the army. If it's fair, whoever trained the kids should be paid. So the school and the army should be paid for the time and effort, nothing is for free anywhere. 

There was a special thanks for the air forces and the commandos at the end of the video as well as for the school. That's why I think they were paid, they are not the producers of this video.

In Egypt, the military draft is mandatory, so, after finishing college, males have to join, for either 1 year or 3 years. With almost no income for this number of years, most of them will try to find any way to escape it. I'm saying that because I don't think when these kids grow up they'll be dying to join the army. They might try to join the police academy, but not the army.

I don't think there will be such schools in Egypt, because simply there's no budget for such education. If there is, I think they should try to improve the education quality.

In some countries, they'll encourage high school kids to join the army, the army pays their college expenses. NOT FOR FREE, they have to join the army afterwards.

I guess that boy under the car was old enough to choose what he wants to do, I don't think he was forced. But if he was my child, I would be against his participation.


----------

